# Managing the Battery



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Should we worry about running the battery out and totally recharging it every time?  Do I need to worry I'm killing the batter if I start recharging at say half way or 30%?


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

The Kindle Fire has a lithium ion polymer battery. They do not have "memory effect" like older rechargeable battery technologies, so you can charge and discharge without concern over the battery's remaining charge. However, you should avoid completely discharging the battery too often because that can shorten a lithium ion battery's life.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you, that's what I was hoping for.  The first time I ran it down to 8%.  Not totally out.  I like this answer.  Way more convenient.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Lithium Ion Polymers have a lifetime measured in charge cycles.  
These batteries all immediately begin to lose useful life.
The best recommended practices for these batteries are to:
--Use partial charge/discharge cycles
--Avoid charging to 100% (the loss of life of these batteries actually increases when kept at or near 100% charge)
--Limit battery temperature -- simply put heat kills batteries.
--avoid deep discharges

So basically using your device until it drops to say 40% charge and then charge it back up to 80% is probably the best course of action.

Plugging it in every night and leaving it to "top off the charge" is harmful and should be avoided since it holds the battery at 100% too long and also results in additional heating due to the charging current.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

My experience with li ion batteries over the last 10 yrs and dozens of devices:  I charge when I want, as much as I want and have yet to wear a battery out.  YMMV


----------



## trastan (Nov 14, 2011)

Tip10 said:


> ... So basically using your device until it drops to say 40% charge and then charge it back up to 80% is probably the best course of action.
> 
> Plugging it in every night and leaving it to "top off the charge" is harmful and should be avoided since it holds the battery at 100% too long and also results in additional heating due to the charging current.


This is ridiculous overkill, especially with the battery management systems in place with today's tech. There's neither heat nor overcharge issue, as the system cuts off charging once it detects that the battery is full. Battery tech is not nearly so fragile. I've charged my iPad every night since shortly after its release, and any battery life loss has been so small as to be insignificant.

Don't sweat it. Use your device as it suits you to do so.


----------

